# trhis place is getting too complex...



## creature (Jul 23, 2018)

i don't have implants & shit...

i actually remember dialing..

cold sake' drools on my chest..


wtf is this discord shit?


tired..


my head hurts..


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 23, 2018)

You're an angel amongst devils.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jul 23, 2018)

these dang younglings with their phones have ruined everything


----------

